# No Language Necessary



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqQk4pCzBtY&mode=related&search=


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 7, 2007)

I've seen this clip before, it's absolutely hilarious! I had to bookmark it.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2007)

Great clip always funny


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 7, 2007)

never saw it before
funny


----------

